# Integrado detector de flancos



## Gabf (Nov 8, 2008)

Estoy armando un proyecto (que tengo que entregar pronto  ops: )y necesito que unos FF tipo jk se activen por flanco... alguien sabe de algun detector que pueda poner para esta tarea? 
Saludos ops:


----------



## Ardogan (Nov 8, 2008)

Cuando se habla de flip-flops activados por flanco, siempre se refieren a la señal de reloj. Lo digo porque creo que estás interpretando que son las entradas J K las que se activan con flanco cuando no es así.
La mayoría de los flip-flops que conozco se activan por flanco (de reloj) (están los flip-flops activados por nivel, pero ni me acuerdo para se utilizan  en particular), no necesitás nada externo que te detecte un flanco.

Si mi suposición fué incorrecta, por favor no escatimes esfuerzos en ser lo más claro que puedas con respecto a tu duda.

Saludos


----------



## Gabf (Nov 9, 2008)

La verdad no tengo a mano el circuito pero lo qeu necesito es que la entrada J se active por flanco.
El proyecto es algo asi como darle un pulso a la J. lo que pasa es que tambien incluye una llave desabilitadora entonces si vos habilitas el circuito y ya mantuviste apretado el FF no se tiene que activar... por eso necesito un detector de flancos externo
Saludos


----------



## Ardogan (Nov 9, 2008)

Ah bien, entonces por ahí viene la cosa.
Para hacer un detector de flanco básicamente se compara el valor actual de la entrada con un valor anterior. Para eso por un lado retardamos la entrada, y por el otro la comparamos con el valor actual.

Se suele usar negadores para retardar la señal (el retardo sería el tiempo de propagación de la compuerta multiplicado la cantidad de negadores), y para comparar se puede usar un xor si de la línea de retardo salís con la señal sin negar.

Como en el dibujito de abajo (miren cuanto ruido se metio, lástima que es de mi sistema nervioso sino lo podría eliminar).

Ahora que lo pienso se podría hacer con un chip de 4 nands para no mezclar compuertas.
Ahora que lo pienso (que manera de pensar) lo que propongo te detecta los dos flancos (ascendente y descendente), no solamente un flanco.

Bueno, se podría agregar a la salida de eso una and entre la salida de la xor y la señal original.

En cuanto a lo de la llave para habilitar la detección de flanco->otra entrada a la and final.

Habría que ver cuanto retardo precisás. Eso va a depender de que frecuencia sea la señal de reloj del flip-flop JK, porque habría que hacer que el retardo sea mayor al período de clock, para asegurarse que el flip-flop va a detectar el pulso en J.

También se podría hacer con operacionales para tener tiempos más largos (en vez de los nanosegundos de la versión con compuertas, con op-amps o comparadores analógicos no sería problema lograr retardos de microsegundos para arriba, decenas/centenas de milisegundos).

Bueno, ideas al vuelo, a ver si te sirve.

Saludos


----------



## El nombre (Nov 9, 2008)

Es mucho mas sencillo que todo eso.
El flanco lo realizas con un condensador en serie y una resistencia de polarización. Dependiendo del flanco que quieras la R a polarizando al sitio contrario.
Luego habilias o no con una puerta como te han descrito.


----------



## Ardogan (Nov 9, 2008)

> Es mucho mas sencillo que todo eso.



Si que sí.... se nota que tengo un poco de tendencia a complicar las cosas no?


----------



## El nombre (Nov 9, 2008)

Pues no!
Tan solo significa que no eres extraterrestre. Los humanos tenemos dichas tendencias (pongase por caso las parejas, para quien las tenga)


----------



## Gabf (Nov 9, 2008)

Muchas gracias ya lo voy a probar 

Probe el metodo del RC y me funciona... el problema que una vez que presiono el boton la primera se carga el capacitor y no detecta mas flancos... se puede cambiar eso de alguna manera? 

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Nov 9, 2008)

El nombre dijo:
			
		

> Pues no!
> Tan solo significa que no eres extraterrestre. Los humanos tenemos dichas tendencias (pongase por caso las parejas, para quien las tenga)



y quien te dice que los ETs no tienen el mismo problema ?


----------



## OjosDeSerpiente (Mar 10, 2009)

El nombre dijo:
			
		

> Es mucho mas sencillo que todo eso.
> El flanco lo realizas con un condensador en serie y una resistencia de polarización. Dependiendo del flanco que quieras la R a polarizando al sitio contrario.
> Luego habilias o no con una puerta como te han descrito.



seguro que este circuito funciona bien ? como detector de flancos?


----------



## OjosDeSerpiente (Mar 10, 2009)

Gabf dijo:
			
		

> Muchas gracias ya lo voy a probar
> 
> Probe el metodo del RC y me funciona... el problema que una vez que presiono el boton la primera se carga el capacitor y no detecta mas flancos... se puede cambiar eso de alguna manera?
> 
> Saludos



solucionaste el problema con este circuito?


----------



## BrunoARG (Jul 27, 2013)

Mira, yo hace bastante estuve buscando un circuito parecido.


Respecto a lo de "Cuando uso el R-C funciona, pero despues queda cargado", la solución es poner un diodo schottky (mas o menos 0,2V de caida, casi nada) entre el capacitor y GND.

Es decir, tenes un RC serie, y me imagino que entre la R y el C la salida. Bueno, ahi conectas el cátodo del diodo, y el ánodo a tierra. De esa manera, se va a descargar cuando no haya tensión en la entrada del detector de flancos.

Ojo, la primera vez el capacitor está descargado, a 0V. Pero la segunda va a quedar a 0,2V, que es lo minimo a lo que conduce el diodo, pero al flanco lo vas a detectar igual.


Sino, hace lo que hacen en las fabricas de IC:

pones la entrada, y la conectas a una NOT. La salida de la compuerta NOT (inversora) la conectas a una de las 2 patas de entrada de una AND. La otra para sobrante de la AND la conectas a la entrada, también.

Entonces, cuando haya un flanco ascendente, vas a tener un 1 de igual duracion al periodo transitorio de la NOT. Para agrandar el tiempo, vas agregando de a pares de NOT.

Para detectar flanco DESCENDENTE, lo unico que haces, es negar la entrada, poniendo otra NOT, y haciendo el mismo circuito, solamente que la "entrada" sería la ya negada.


Bue, me puse medio largo, pero se entiende. Suerte.


----------

